# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم جنائي هام في تقسيم الأراضي

## ناصر الحق

*تقسيم*

*الموجز :* 

*تقسيم الأراضي في مفهوم المادة الحادية عشرة من قانون التخطيط العمراني* 
*الصادر بالقانون 3 لسنة 1982 .* 
*شرطه  :  أن تكون تجزئة الأرض داخل نطاق المدن وأن تكون التجزئة لأكثر* 
*من قطعتين أو إنشاء أكثر من مبنى واحد وملحقاته علي قطعة الأرض سواء*
*كانت هذه المباني متصلة أو منفصلة ، عدم بيان الحكم العناصر المحددة بهذه*
*المادة . قصور . مثال .* 



*القاعدة :* 

*إن المادة الحادية عشرة من قانون التخطيط  العمراني الصادر بالقانون رقم  3* 
*لسنة 1982 إذ نصت علي أنه : " في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد بالتقسيم*
*كل  تجزئة لقطعة أرض  داخل  نطاق  المدن  إلي  أكثر  من  قطعتين  كما يعتبر* 
*تقسيما إقامة أكثر من مبنى واحد وملحقاته علي قطعة الأرض سواء كانت هذه* 
*المباني متصلة أو منفصلة " فإن مؤداها أنه يشترط لإسباغ وصف التقسيم علي*
*الأرض أن تكون تجزئة الأرض داخل نطاق المدن ، وأن تكون التجزئة لأكثر من*
*قطعتين أو إنشاء أكثر من مبنى واحد وملحقاته علي  قطعة  الأرض سواء كانت* 
*هذه المباني متصلة أو منفصلة .  وكان  قضاء  هذه  المحكمة قد جرى علي أنه* 
*يلزم لصحة الحكم بالإدانة في جريمة إنشاء تقسيم بالمخالفة  لأحكام القانون أو* 
*إقامة بناء علي أرض لم يصدر قرار بتقسيمها أن يعني الحكم باستظهار العناصر*
*التي أوردتها المادة الحادية عشرة سالفة الذكر وأن يثبت توافرها ، وكان الحكم* 
*الابتدائي الذي أخذ بأسبابه الحكم المطعون فيه قد اكتفى في بيان  واقعة الدعوى*
*والتدليل علي ثبوتها في حق الطاعن والمتهم الآخر علي قوله  :  "  وحيث إن*
*التهمة ثابتة قبل التهم ثبوتا كافيا وذلك من  الأقوال  الثابتة  بالأوراق  ومحضر* 
*الضبط  وجمع الاستدلالات وعدم حضور  المتهم  ودفع  الاتهام  بدفاع  مقبول .* 
*وحيث تطمئن المحكمة لإدانة المتهم لثبوت الاتهام قبله  مما يتعين إدانته عملا* 
*بمواد الاتهام والمادة 304 / 2 إ . ج " . دون أن يبين حقيقة الواقعة أو يستظهر* 
*ما إذا كان هناك تقسيم  بالمعنى  الذي  عنته  المادة  الحادية  عشرة  من قانون*
*التخطيط العمراني سالفة البيان وصلة الطاعن به ، واقتصر علي الإشارة بعبارة*
*مبهمة إلي أن التهمة ثابتة  قبل  المتهم  من  الأوراق  ومحضر  الضبط  وجمع * 
*الاستدلالات ، دون أن يحدد المتهم المقصود بعبارته ويكشف عن ماهية الأوراق*
*التي ارتكن إليها ويوضح  فحوى محضر الضبط  وجمع الاستدلالات الذي تساند*
*إليه ،  فإنه يكون معيبا بالقصور  ، والذي  يوجب  نقض  الحكم  المطعون  فيه * 
*والإعادة بالنسبة للطاعن والمحكوم  عليه  الآخر  الذي  لم  يقرر  بالطعن مادام * 
*العيب الذي شاب الحكم يتصل به وكان طرفا في الخصومة الإستئنافية التي صدر*
*فيها .* 


*( الطعن رقم 4547 لسنة 64 ق – جلسة 27 / 2 / 2000 )*

----------

